# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Pomoć

## celeste

Otvorila sam dvije teme , tj. pokušala sam, jer kada kliknem " pošalji novu temu" javlja mi "The file uploaded is too big to process". Nova sam na forumu i ovo mi je prvi i zasad jedini forum na kojem sam logirana, a i nisam baš vična kompjuterima ,molim pomoć.

----------


## puntica

kao novoj korisnici, tvojoj postovi moraju proći odobrenje moderatora, zato nisu odmah vidljivi nego trebaš malo pričekat  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

mislim da je ovdje nešto drugo u pitanju jer ovo nije normalna poruka
jesi li probala odgovoriti na neku temu?
da li dobivaš istu poruku?
Kako si uspjela otvoriti ovu temu?

----------


## celeste

Ovu temu i onu u "Da se predstavimo" prihvatilo mi je bez problema. Priču s poroda ( jest da je bila poduza) i komplikacije u trudnoći (15-tak redaka) mi je odbacilo uz onu poruku.Ovo mi je prvi odgovor na neku temu, pa ću vidjeti. Hvala, cure.

----------


## Minna7

Pozdrav, trebam pomoc admina, a uopce se ne snalazim i nemam pojma gdje ovo pitati. Otvorila sam temu "Nagli rast folikula". Savjetuju mi da zamolim admine da premjesti temu na mpo.
Admini....help!  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

Minna7 evo premjesteno je  :Wink:

----------


## Minna7

Hvala

----------

